# Getting prescription privately, help please!



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,
Not sure where to post this! And thought those who've gone through treatment may be able to help! 
I want to get my prescription privately do try save money, I have got my meds for my previous FET from Asda, is this the cheapest place?
Also and most importantly how do I get the needles and sharpies? I've no idea which needles I need to order or from where??

My clinic have been quite funny with me wanting to get it privately so I don't feel I can ask them x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi teammonkey,

Are your current clinic going to give you a prescription to take with you at no extra cost? (Some, unbelievably charge for that and who says clinics aren't in it for the money  ) 

I used healthcare at home, but only as it was easy to do that as my clinic had a 'relationship' with them (!)  I did a comparison with prices from Asda and they were marginal. 

HAH sent the needles/sharps boxes with the drugs and I didn't need to specify which ones I required. 

Hope this helps

Xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, your clinic should write you out a private prescription but expect them to charge you for it - mine charge £50 a time. Asda is generally good as they don't put a markup on fertility drugs but you'll need to order needles and syringes separately for some drugs. Each instruction leaflet will say what size needles you need and then you can order them online. Don't forget a sharps box too! All being said and done, once you have added the cost of the prescription charge/sharps etc then it's not always more economical to do it. I could save on clexane but lubion was more than my clinic charges for example. 

Wishing you luck xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Teammonkey I got mine at a community pharmacy at cost, last time I used stork though but they have a delivery fee.
I didn't pay anything more for a private presciption.
Depends on your meds some come with the needles (gonal and cetrotide) but for the others my hospital gave me needle kit and sharps bin - they knew I was sourcing elsewhere, you have to pay so much money for the treatment I think they should have some responsibility to ensure you have the correct equipment to use the medication safely!!


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I always got stimms drugs at Asda, pharmasure and NVS pharmacy were the next cheapest I found,my clinic were happy to give me script for it and have never charged me!! Can't believe some will charge for that?!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Mine have given me a prescription with no charge as far as I know! I'm assuming they would tell me this?

I'm taking Burselin, menopur, pregynl, and cyclogest. Does anyone know what needles I need for these? The nurse at my clinic, was very off with me, at requesting a private prescription and said you'll have to source the needles and sharpie boxes yourself. So I don't feel I can ask! Will if I have to, but was hoping someone may be able to direct me on these xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry that should have said clexane not cyclogest! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I had the same problem. I got gonal f anf pregnyl from Morrisons. I got the pharmasist to ring the company and advise what sharps I needed. Some needles they had in stock and the others I ordered off ebay (reputable seller of course)! Make sure you open them up and read your instructions before you start just to make sure you have everything you need.

X


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi franny,
I got a quote off Asda which was £150 saving which I'm happy with. Just need to sort syringes etc. Asda don't seem to help much there, but I'll be asking more when I go in! I do have some syringes left over from my last cycle, so no urgency!
How many menopur syringes would I need? I only injected for 9 days last time but he's planning to let me stim a little longer, I have 11 I think, obviously don't want to run out! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

yes, Asda is definitely the cheapest. Morrisons was a bout £15 more, but a lot nearer to me so we went there. I had to push the Morrisons pharmacist to make the call for me and find out about the needles and syringes I needed. I think I told them there was no point them selling me the drugs if there's no way for me to take them! 

Not sure how many Menopur syringes you'll need. To be honest the syringes are so cheap, you might as well get loads. There are some websites (including Amazon) that sell them by the 100 for about £3!

x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Franny most helpful, I think I will get some to save me worrying I wont have enough. Do you know how I find sharpie boxes? Will the pharmacy sell them or do I need to get them online?


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Franny most helpful, I think I will get some to save me worrying I wont have enough. Do you know how I find sharpie boxes? Will the pharmacy sell them or do I need to get them online?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Pharmacies can sell you the sharpsbins


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I bought my sharps box in Boots 

X


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok! Did you have to show your prescription? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

No just ask for one


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought my sharps box and insulin needles (29g) off Amazon for one cycle for less than £10, the pharmacy charged £6 per item because they had to charge min prescription cost. The second cycle I ended up going through the clinic because it wouldn't have worked out much cheaper to go to ASDA after all!

My local pharmacy (not Asda, not where I bought my meds) said they could provide me with a bin and needles but only if I had proof of why I needed them - either a copy of my prescription or a letter from my clinic confirming I was doing IVF. They were going to charge me £6 each for it too


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi polita, thank you for replying. Do you know what you searched on amazon as I am unsure what to look for? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

I used Medicare for needles and syringes, they are quite cheap. Clexane comes in a syringe anyway. It is a long time since I did stim injections but I think it was blue for drawing up and yellow for injecting.


----------

